# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  سامحوني...وأبرووو ذمتي....!!

## أسيرة الأحلام

*كيف حالكم؟؟*
*إنشالله بخير؟!!
يوم الأربعاء باروح بيت الله*
*وجايه أخبركم
وأقول لكم أبرو ذمتي
وسامحوني إذا غلطت على أحد فيكم
وأكيد ماراح أنساكم من الدعاء*
*وأهم شي أنتوا تدعوا ليي*
*والله راح توحشووني مووووت*

* تحياتي*

----------


## وعود

مبرية الذمة وتروحي وترجعي بالسلامة وقلدناش الدعاء والزيارة ..

----------


## سيناريو

*أسيرة ماضيها* تحياتي لكي ودعواتي لكي عزيزتي بالتوفيق  
 وهنيئا لكي
وانشا الله تروحي وتردي بالسلامه
نسألك الدعاء

----------


## فرح

حبيبتي اســــــــوووره قلدناك الدعاء والزياره 
تروحين وترجعين بالف سلامه
لاتنسينا من الدعاء 
موفقه يالغلا

----------


## ¢σffєє 7αℓєє

السلام عليكم ..

تروحين وتردين بالسلامه ..

مو تنسنه من الدعاء ..

ان شاء الله سنه الجايه أوح وياش ..=)

فمان الله

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

*وعود & سيناريو & فروووحه & ونين الروح*
*الله يسلمك*
*وإنشالله دعائكم يوصل يارب وأكيد ماراح أنساكم من الدعاء*

* تحياتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تروحي وترجعي بالسلامة ..

الله يتقبل يارب . ادعي الينا 

مبرية الذمة ..عليش انتي تبري ذمتنا ..

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

*الله يسلمك*
*خيتووو*
*مبريين الذمة كلكم*
*وإنشالله ماراح أنساكم من الدعاء*

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

تروحين وترجعين بالسلامة خيتي والله يوفقكم ان شاء الله ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

* مبرية الذمه خيتو* 
*تروحين وتردين بالسلامه ان شاء الله* 
*وادعي الينا مو تنسينا* 
*وقلدناج الدعاء والزيارة خيتو* 

*الولاء الفاطمي*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*مبريه الذمه ومحلله*


*تروحي وترجعي بسلامه*


*عمرة مقبوله بإذن الباري*


*لا تنسينا من صالح دعائك*

*ادعي لي يصير الي في بالي* 



*واكيد راح ندعي لك*

*لا توصي بخيل*


** 

*اوه قصدي حريص*



*بنتظار عودتك على احر من الجمر*



*دمتـــ بود*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اسيرة ماضيها
تروحي وترجعي بالسلامة
والله انج بتوحشيني مرررة 
 :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2: 
مو تنسي تدعي لي 
 :sad2: 
كل الدنيا سافرت الا انيـ...
تروحي وترجعي بالسلامة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتروحي واتجي بالسلامة 
قلدناش الدعوة والزيارة
لا تنسينا من الدعاء اهناك
انشاء انتون السابقون واحنا اللاحقون يا رب

----------


## أسرار الليل

اتروحي وتجي بالسلامة وروحي مبرية الذمة ولا تنسينا من الدعااااااااء

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أسيرة ماضيها*
*تروحي وترجعي بالسلامه*
*سفره سعيده ان شاء الله .. وزياره مقبوله*
*لا تنسينا من صالح الدعاء*
*موفقه لكل خير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## نور الهدى

قلدناش الدعوه والزيارة 

تروحي وترجعي بالسلامة 

مبرية الذمة ومحلله ما سويتين الينا شي 

نسألك الدعاء اخية

----------

